# Favorite dove load?



## dawgvet (Aug 9, 2017)

So I'm still fairly new to dove hunting and was wondering what everyone's favorite 12 and 20 ga dove loads were? What shot size do you prefer for larger open fields? 
Any input appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 9, 2017)

Number 9's early season heavy 7 1/2's after that..don't much care about manufacturer.


----------



## groundhawg (Aug 9, 2017)

Or just find some #8 shot about 1 & 1/4 oz should be good anytime.


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 9, 2017)

8 or 9's like already said above. I shot some mid brass number 9's a few years ago and really liked them.


----------



## smoothie (Aug 10, 2017)

An ounce of number 8's


----------



## HookinLips (Aug 10, 2017)

groundhawg said:


> Or just find some #8 shot about 1 & 1/4 oz should be good anytime.



I second this. Although 1 1/4 isn't as easy to find as it used to be.


----------



## snuffy (Aug 10, 2017)

I usually shoot Winchester or Federal #8 out of my 20 ga. Stevens 311.
I have been hearing good things about the Rio shells so am trying the 1oz. load of 7 1/2 shot this year.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Aug 10, 2017)

I like 7.5 or 8 shot. I like any brand but rio(had the most misfires with their rounds)


----------



## casey0802 (Aug 10, 2017)

Rio # 9 high brass.....or any high brass #8


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Aug 10, 2017)

The value boxes at Walmart work fine. 100 rounds for about $20 is hard to beat.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 10, 2017)

Rio or Fiochi 1.25oz #8 crushes them


----------



## chase870 (Aug 10, 2017)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Number 9's early season heavy 7 1/2's after that..don't much care about manufacturer.



This is the ticket


----------



## homey (Aug 14, 2017)

20 ga 7/8 0z 7.5s will do just fine


----------



## snuffy (Sep 8, 2017)

snuffy said:


> I usually shoot Winchester or Federal #8 out of my 20 ga. Stevens 311.
> I have been hearing good things about the Rio shells so am trying the 1oz. load of 7 1/2 shot this year.



Was pleased with the Rio shells. They seemed to shoot as clean as anything else.

Managed to hit about as many birds with them as anything else, but my shooting hasn't improved with age.

I will use them again.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 9, 2017)

1 1/8 oz. of 7 1/2s. Usually Winchester or Federal.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Sep 9, 2017)

Rio 1 oz #8 28ga. Kills em dead.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 10, 2017)

My normal load is one ounce of #9 20 gauge out of a Trulock skeet II  choke ...

Later in the season ...I change to #8 in the same load ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2017)

cowhornedspike said:


> Rio 1 oz #8 28ga. Kills em dead.



I had no idea there was a 1 oz. 28gauge load out there.
Got to get me some of those!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2017)

Any of y'all remember Dan Arms dove shot? Those things would pack a punch and felt like shooting turkey load every time you pulled the trigger. You were boss when the birds were flying high though.


----------



## leroy (Sep 16, 2017)

Shot limit with 1.5 boxes of 20 ga winchester AA 7/8 ounce of #9s might he my new favorite


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Sep 17, 2017)

Kind of pricey but I prefer the Remington Express 7 1/2s.


----------



## Russ@R&R (Sep 21, 2017)

Fiocchi - 12 Ga. - 1 1/8 - 1 1/8 - 7 1/2. (Back when I really shot a lot, I reloaded the same load as above with hardened shot. Excellent pattern).


----------



## Nimrod71 (Sep 29, 2017)

For 12 ga. I load a 3 1/2 dram load powder and 1 1/8 oz.  of 7 1/2 shot for 20 ga. I load a 3 dram load powder and 1 oz of 7 1/2 shot.  Both loads are deadly and work well on both early and late season birds.  I use IC chokes in both shotguns.


----------

